# عالم حواء > نادي الحياة الأسرية > الحياة الزوجية >  الي متزوجه عن تجربة حب تدخل وترمسنا عن تجربتها وحياتها الحين ...............فطامي ^^

## بنوته---

هلاااااااااا اشحالكم واخباااااكم .....عساااكم بخير 
طبعا الموضوووع مبين من عنوانة يعني أي وحده الحين متزوجه او من فتره تخبرنااا علاقتهااا وياااريلهااا . وهل صدق ان الحب قبل الزواج يكون زوااج فاااشل ؟
ابااا استفيد منكم حبوووباااات وتستفيد اي وحده مقبلة على الزواااج قرييب
ومتررررررررين سوااالفكم لا تبخلووون علييييناااا 

^^

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

نصائح للزوجات لتنظيم الوقت بين العمل والبيت 
طريقة التعامل مع صمت الزوج 
اخطاء صحية شائعة بعد الجماع 
اروع عبارات حب صباحية راقية للزوج 
اسباب الفتور الجنسي بين الزوجين وافضل طرق... 
تأثير العناد المدمر على استقرار الحياة... 
فوائد الصداقة بين الزوجين واثرها على الحياة... 
زفه بدويه جيزانيه شل بنتنا 
كل ما تحتاجين لمعرفته عن رجيم السوائل... 
تقرير عن التهديدات بين الزوجين واثرها على...

----------


## دموع الورد

احم احم 

شي اكــــــــــــــــــيد الملاقيف يردن اول شي خخخخخخ

طبعا ملقووووووووفه 

نتريا المعرسااااااااات 

^_^

بس موضوووع حلووو يبااله رمسه ويلسه عدله

----------


## ميرا99

اتا بقولك تجربه صديقتى انا زواجى كان عادى عن طريق المعارف 

صديقتى تقول اغلب زواج الحب فاشل بكل المقاييس وريلها متعبنها وايد 

بس فى ناس سعداء لانهم يحبوا يكونوا سعداء 

بس راىى انه السعاده مش بالحب او غيره طالما فى اقتناع وتفاهم خلاص

----------


## mrtabshah

اب اب

----------


## بنت امها

للرفع

----------


## الغلاAD

> اتا بقولك تجربه صديقتى انا زواجى كان عادى عن طريق المعارف 
> 
> صديقتى تقول اغلب زواج الحب فاشل بكل المقاييس وريلها متعبنها وايد 
> 
> بس فى ناس سعداء لانهم يحبوا يكونوا سعداء 
> 
> بس راىى انه السعاده مش بالحب او غيره طالما فى اقتناع وتفاهم خلاص




*معقول إختي لاني بقول الله بقول الله بتزوج زواج مهو تقليدي وبتزوج شخص انا اخترته عن قناعة ومن دون تدخل الجانب المسيطر فينا وهو العاطفة.
وريلي.. أقصد ريل المستقبل قصتة من زوجتة ام عيالة تبكي وربي تزوجها تحت وصية ابوة قبل ما يموت ولقى عمره لازم ينفذ وصاه ابوه... والحين يقول مشروع الزواج ما كان في بالي لاني ما اريد القصة للمرة الثانية تتتكرر معي يقصد من دون قصة حب لين الله ما أرسلج ليه ويوم اقله الحريم يقولون انه الحب ينعدم مع الزواج او انه يخف يقول : هذا زواج الغاية او المصلحة ينتهي الشيئ بنتهاء الغاية او المصلحة... والله أعلم بخافية الصدور أخواتي*

----------


## دلع بسنع

انا تزوجت ريلي عن حب وصارلي عايشة معاه 4 سنين وتوجنا حبنا بولدي ((زايــــــــــد)) الله لا يحرمني منه
وعايشة مع ريلي الحين احلى عيشة اللهم لا حسد.. وجنه تونا معرسين..
حب ودلع وحنان وطلعات وسيرات وردات وامس تفطرنا مع بعض في فندق واااااو يلسة حلوة كانت..
وغير جي مايحب يطلع مع ربعه كثر مايحب يطلع معاي.. سينما ومولات وتسوق وسفراااات وكل شي يخطر ببالكم..
انا الحمدلله ما احسسه بالروتين.. ستايل البيت كل مرة اغيره.. ستايلي في الكلام وف اللبس وها الي مخليه بعده متعلق فيني
الحمدلله على كل حال والله يديم المحبة بينا ويحفظنا من عيون الحساد اللهم ااامين....

----------


## الامل المفقود

االغاليه....اربيعتي اتزوجت بعد قصة حب للاسف زواجها كان فاشل.. الشك كان له دور كبير في فشل هالزوااج والتفااااهم كان معدوووم.....الله يهديهم

----------


## AL-jawaher

اممممممممممم 

انا اقول لو الوحده تتزوج زواج تقليدي وايد احسن لها 

لان الحب يطلع مع الايام 

والحمدلله على كل حال

----------


## sarah love

انا احس مستحيل اتزوج واحد مااحبه ، لييييييش شالفايده من الزواج اذا مافي حب، بس عشان انجيب عيال. ؟؟؟

المهم في العيله عندنا كم واحد متزوج عن حب، ماشاء الله عليهم، اللي متزوجين من عشر سنين كنهم امس تزوجوا، وجاتهم ضروف صعبه بس بعد تموا مع بعض الله لايغير عليهم.

بس هذا مو معناته ان الزواج التقليدي ماينجح، اكيد سواء كان تقليدي او عن حب، في الناجح وفي الفاشل.

بس انا احس احلى شي بالدنيا انج تتزوجين اللي اتحبينه.

----------


## غُـوآنـيْ *~

يعتمد على شخصية الاثنين ..

سواء عن حب أو تقليدي ..

الا يبا الزين يقدر عليه

----------


## زهرة السوسن

خواتي انا يمكن تجربتي غير .... انا زوجي قبل لا ياخذني شافني في الدوام بعد 4 سنوات شغل عن طريق التلفون بس وبعدها ياني الدوام عشان اييب لي رسالة لموضوع ضروري يخلص في نفس اليوم شافني وانصدم انه كان يكلم وحده 4 سنوات يشوفها تمشي كل يوم معاه في نفس المكان سبحان الله وبعد ما طلع من الدوام كلمني كم مره طبعاً شغل وتدخل بعض الامور الشخصية وفجاة عرض عليه الزواج بعد ما سئل عني وعرف انا منوه وبنت منوه وخطب رسمي عن هليه وعن طريق ناس يعرووون المهم طبعاً صارت لي ظروووف وما وافقت وتم هو بين فترة وفترة يتصل ويراجعني في المكتب للشغل ويقول صدق اباج طلع الريال متخبل ويريني باي طريقة وبعد 3 سنوووووووووووووووووووووووات كان حب من طرفة هو اما انا ما كان غير اعجاب فقط وبعد الحاح دام 3 سنوات وافقت عليه وتزوجنا ولله الحمد وصدق انا حبيته بعد الزواج بس حبه هو كان اكبر وشفت هذا في معاملته لي وفي كلامة وتصرفاته وكل شي بيني وبينه والحمد الله واشكره انه عطاني هذا الشخص الا ما توقعت اني بعيش هاي الحياة الحلوووه معاه والحين الحب من الطرفين ويزيد كل يووووم

----------


## أدري بـ شري

يالغالية...زواج الحب حلو...وايد...بس حطي في بالج شخصية الشخص...يعني لو كان شخص متفهم...عقليته تقول الحب شي سامي و حلو و إلي أحبها تستاهل...إلخ..بقول لج هذا ينحب...و بيكون أحسن زوج...(الحمدلله)...

اكن إلي إييج من بيئة...فيها نوع من التخلف من خالناحية و يشوف الحب شي وصخ و مناك هو أكبر مغازلجي..و من طريقة كلامه هذا واحد عقليته يعني مات وصلت للمرحلة إلي يقدر فيها الحب..عيل هذا ما يتأمن...

مشكلة مجتمعنا أنا بقولج إياها......

الحريم إلي هني في المنتدى كل وحدة بتقول الحب شين و نحن معرسات و إمفففف...و الحقيقة إن معظمهن مرن بتجربة حب سابقة...لكن تزوجت شخص آخر...و الريال بنفس السيناريو الميت..

هو يحب وحدة..لكن لمجرد إنها حبته أونها صارت دنية..يسير يخطب وحدة من جماعتهم (عا أساس إنها شريفة مكة) و تطلع هي أولريدي تحب واحد و ميته عليه أصلا...لكن يوم يا يخطبها الرايل قالت خلاص أحسن أودره و أعرس...

[COLOR="red"]النتيجة : إثنين قاصين عابعض[/COLOR]..عايشين ويا يعض..و بييبون عيال بعون الله ...و (إحتمال هو يخونها لنه ما يحبها..و هالأيام الحريم قاموا يخونون بعد لنهم يبن الإهتمام..أو ممكن تعيش حياة روتينية مملة خلال سنتين ثلاث)...و بتقول ما يحبني..و برود..و عجز..و بخل..و عدم تقدير..و عدم وجود نواحي مشتركة.....

الحب يحصل بدون تخطيط....و مع ذلك فالعقل هو الفاصل في الأمور....كل شي له حدود يالغالية...

أنا ما أشجع عا شي...بس أنا صدق أنقهر...من حريم أعرفهن عدل..كل وحدة حبت قبل لا تعرس لين ما قالت بس...و الحين يمثلن إن ماقد يعني مروا بهالتجربة البشعه!!! و وايدات تزوجن عن حب...لكن يمثلن إن لا ...لو ما اعرف زيييين..بس المشكلة إني شفت بعيني

----------


## نسايم_بوظبي

> خواتي انا يمكن تجربتي غير .... انا زوجي قبل لا ياخذني شافني في الدوام بعد 4 سنوات شغل عن طريق التلفون بس وبعدها ياني الدوام عشان اييب لي رسالة لموضوع ضروري يخلص في نفس اليوم شافني وانصدم انه كان يكلم وحده 4 سنوات يشوفها تمشي كل يوم معاه في نفس المكان سبحان الله وبعد ما طلع من الدوام كلمني كم مره طبعاً شغل وتدخل بعض الامور الشخصية وفجاة عرض عليه الزواج بعد ما سئل عني وعرف انا منوه وبنت منوه وخطب رسمي عن هليه وعن طريق ناس يعرووون المهم طبعاً صارت لي ظروووف وما وافقت وتم هو بين فترة وفترة يتصل ويراجعني في المكتب للشغل ويقول صدق اباج طلع الريال متخبل ويريني باي طريقة وبعد 3 سنوووووووووووووووووووووووات كان حب من طرفة هو اما انا ما كان غير اعجاب فقط وبعد الحاح دام 3 سنوات وافقت عليه وتزوجنا ولله الحمد وصدق انا حبيته بعد الزواج بس حبه هو كان اكبر وشفت هذا في معاملته لي وفي كلامة وتصرفاته وكل شي بيني وبينه والحمد الله واشكره انه عطاني هذا الشخص الا ما توقعت اني بعيش هاي الحياة الحلوووه 
> معاه والحين الحب من الطرفين ويزيد كل يووووم


ربي يوفقكم ... و عقباال البنوتات ان شاء الله

----------


## ضوى القلبـ

بالنسبه لي انا وريلي نقرب لبعض بس مانعرف بعض ولاعمرنا شفنا بعض
المهم من 3 سنين كنا مسافرين فرنساا
وهو شافني هناك وتخبل وحليله وانا كنت عاديه وياه
يمكن انعجبت في شخصيته في اسلوبه في الكلام

ومن رجعت البلاد تقدم لي
ووافقت
والحين شوي لو اقولج اني امووت فيه واحس ان حبناا 
كل يوم يكبر ويزيد .. والحمدالله على هالنعمه اللي انا فيهاا ..

وبالنسبه لرايي اشوف ان

زواج الحب حلوو وممكن يكون ناجح ووممكن يكون فاشل على حسب شخصياات الناس
وبعد الزواج التقليدي ممكن يكون ناجح ووممكن يكون فاشل
وهاي حال الدنيااا  :Smile:

----------


## ام-غزوووله

بلااااهم في بعض الخوات محتشرات
ليششش فاهمين الموضوع غلط
اللي نطريه غيير عن اللي هم يفكرون فيييه

----------


## NARRY

اب اب اب

----------


## بنوته---

> ماشاء الله تبارك الله ع اللي مستآنسـآت ف زوآجهن من الحـب 
> 
> عني انآ معرسه عن حب
> 
> واااااااااااااااااااي فديته 
> 
> كل يوؤم يزيد الحب عن البآجي والحينه انا حآمل ب ولدنآ جسوؤم اللي كنآآ نحلم فيه ^^
> 
> والحمدالله 
> ...





موفقه يا الغالية وان شاء يتربا فعزكم 
والله يسعدج طول حياااتج ياارب

ادعيلي ويااج الله يتمملي ع خير

----------


## بنوته---

مشكورات فديتكن ع ردودكم الحلوووة 

وان شااء الله اكون فدتكم وياااي 

^^

----------


## مشاعرالقلب

وانا وريلي ماخذين بعض عن حب من 3 وسنوات ونص وحمدالله مرتاحين والله لا يغير علينا وحرصنا من العيود الحساد بس ناقصنا الذريه صالحه وادعوليلي خواتي

----------


## مشاعرالقلب

وانا وريلي ماخذين بعض عن حب( الله لا يرحمني منه) من 3 وسنوات ونص وحمدالله مرتاحين والله لا يغير علينا وحرصنا من العيود الحساد اميييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي ييييييييييييييييييييين
ما ناقصنا غير كلمة ماما وبابا ادعوليلي خواتي محتاجه لدعاء
موضوعج وايد حلو

----------


## لفلي جيرل

> ااسمحيلي اختي بس كلامج عن الدين خطير ترا كيف يعين الدين يوكب التطور ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ممكن شرح وشو الاشياء الي تغيرت 
> 
> الحلال بين والحرام بين ولا تبررون الحرام تراكم تشجعون البنات اكثر على هالخرابيط 
> 
> ممكن كل وحده تغلط تكلم وممكن تخون اهلها وجي بس اتوب وهذا الصح حتى لو تزوجت الي كلمته وسهرت طول الليل تكلمه او تطلع معاه ولا كنه الله سبحانه وتعالى يشوفهم هذيلا حتى لو تزوجو لازم يتوبون على الي سووه لانه حررررررررررررررام ولا تستهينون 
> 
> انا احس الي تكتب قصتها تجاهر بالمعصيه والله ستر عليكم بس انتو تفضحون عمركم حتى لو تزوجتو الوحده تستر على عمرها احسن 
> 
> الحب الشريف مافيه كلام ولا خرابيط 
> ...


كلامج صح 100%
وانا اولهم من قريت ردود العضوات تمنيت اكون ارمس واحد احبه واتزوجه
حتى الشيطان لعب بعقلي وقمت افكر كيف اصيد لي واحد خخخ.

استغفر الله واتوب إليه...يامقلب القلوب ثبت قلبي على دينك.

والزواج قسمة ونصيب عن حب او تقليدي

----------


## nanosha

موضو ع حلوو لي عووووووووووووودة

----------


## آمنه الجناحي

عن نفسي زواجي كان تقليدي .. ومثل مايقولون الحب ايي مع الايام وماحبيته الا بعد شهرين تقريبا من زواجنا .. والحمدلله مستانسه ويا وهو يحبني اكثر مما انا احبه وان شاءالله الله بيرزقنا بالذريه وبتزيد محبتنا لبعض ^_^

----------


## بنت الميرRAK

> يعتمد على شخصية الاثنين ..
> 
> سواء عن حب أو تقليدي ..
> 
> الا يبا الزين يقدر عليه



انا وياااج انا زواجي كان ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ بس الحمدالله مستانسه وطبعا مافي حياه خاليه من المشاكل بس مثل مايقولون المشاكل ملح الحياه

----------


## @بنت عز@

و على نياتكم ترزقون...


ليس كل ما يتمناه المرء يدركه

----------

